# Help Posting



## shannonc5460 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am new and this is the only spot I see "new thread". I can reply to posts but how to I post my own???


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Click on the section most appropriate, then there should be a new thread button near top left of each section.


----------



## shannonc5460 (Aug 13, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> Click on the section most appropriate, then there should be a new thread button near top left of each section.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shannonc5460 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you it wasn't there before but is now guess I had to refresh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

